# SENEGAL | Railways



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

> *Rail transport in Senegal​*
> 
> Senegal has 906 km of railway at 1,000 mm (3 ft 3 3⁄8 in) gauge. This is part of the Dakar–Niger Railway which crosses the border to Mali. The railway is operated by Transrail, managed by the Belgian company Vecturis.[1]
> Contents
> ...


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rail_transport_in_Senegal


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

*Axe Louga-Dakar: l'abandon du trafic ferroviaire constitue un frein au désenclavement du Djolof*






---------

14:40min 

*St Louis station, railway and bridge
*

18:05min 

*Kaolak*


----------



## jonasry (Feb 6, 2011)

My school French dosen't help very much here. It's quite clear the railways are in bad shape however. But it's a real waste, the infrastructure is there and Senegal is a densly populated place with short distances. Rehabilitating the railway wouldn't cost too much compared to other countries with no infrastructure.

Does the PTB run all the way to Thiés?


----------



## invincibletiger (Oct 6, 2010)

*Senegal Railways coaches exported from India*



















Courtesy: http://www.rcf.indianrailways.gov.in/


----------



## invincibletiger (Oct 6, 2010)

*Senegal Railways coaches exported from India*



















Courtesy: http://www.rcf.indianrailways.gov.in/


----------



## Sunfuns (Mar 26, 2012)

invincibletiger said:


> Courtesy: http://www.rcf.indianrailways.gov.in/


Seriously? That looks like a jail car or perhaps a soldier transport. They better be getting these for free…


----------



## Rail_Serbia (May 29, 2009)

I think that it is a suburban wagon.


----------



## Rodalvesdepaula (Apr 14, 2008)

^^There is a suburban car. But, It is a ugly configuration...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...ade-seeks-private-investment.html?channel=522
> 
> *Dakar - Bamako upgrade seeks private investors*
> Wednesday, February 04, 2015
> ...


----------



## D664 (Dec 17, 2013)

I visited Dakar a few weeks ago and explored the PTB (Petit Train de Banileue) network.... 

In short there is a M-S morning and M-F evening commuter service between Dakar and Thiaroye or Rufisque which runs approx every 30 minutes in the peak and requires 4 sets with them calling at limited stops against the traffic flow. Whilst we were there those sets consisted of 1 x Indian built unit known as an "autorail" and 3 x hauled sets with 3 x YDM4s (CC1501, CC1502 and CC1504) and one of the double cabbed 12 cylinder ALCOs that India built for the Mali train (CC2301) seen over 4 days. Of note is that there is currently an ongoing dispute between PTB and the government over unpaid wages and funds and after a strike in April there should have been a two day strike during my visit. However the General Managers mother had died so it was thankfully postponed until a later date. 

There is also a M-F service Thies to Dakar in the morning and an evening return but this is currently booked for 2 x autorails and I presume the autorail on the locals is a spare cover (it has the AC Chair Car accommodation) for this train and there's certainly enough stock to cover another local rake if need be. Services start from Dakar Crynos, approx 1km from the ornate and derelict Gare Dakar that is still used to store and service the stock - however access to Gare Dakar was hit and miss depending on which police officers were on duty at the gate. Trains are busy (but not to Indian standards) and ticket checkers and security travel on all services, although we did not travel after dark for obvious reasons. I was told once or twice that photography was illegal but no one seemed to enforce it as I was discreet (well as discreet as a white man in Africa can be) and used a point and shoot compact rather than my DSLR.

Five freights were seen whilst I was out and about, three container sets hauled by either CC2417 or CC2418 (standard EMD GT22s) and painted in the dark green of the former SNCS and two hauled by RS-CC-02 which was a brand new (2013) export from NRE in the states, painted red and silver for Grand Cote Operations (private operator) and catchily classed as a 3GS24C-DE.

Photos and a short video of the 12 cylinder ALCO are at https://flic.kr/s/aHskc4mYYT


----------



## D K (May 8, 2009)

Interesting report though Senegal network seems to be in bad shape.


----------



## youal2 (Mar 21, 2013)

good


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...kar-airport-rail-link-tender.html?channel=538
> 
> *Senegal launches Dakar airport rail link tender*
> Monday, August 03, 2015
> ...


----------



## tjrgx (Oct 12, 2013)

*La Chine va relier par train Dakar et Bamak*

La Chine va relier par train Dakar et Bamak

http://www.rfi.fr/afrique/20151224-chine-mali-senegal-gare-train-dakar-bamako


Les Sénégalais pourront-ils, dans quelques années, aller se restaurer au célèbre hôtel Buffet de la Gare de Bamako ? Après des années au ralenti, l’Etat vient de signer un partenariat avec le géant chinois China Railway Construction Corporation International (CRCCI) pour reconstruire entièrement la ligne Dakar-Bamako. Quatre ans de travaux sont prévus, 2000 emplois pourraient être créer au Sénégal.

Six millions de tonnes de marchandises, deux millions de passagers par an. Voilà les objectifs fixés par le gouvernement du Sénégal à l’entreprise chinoise CRCCI, qui a remporté ce gigantesque marché, sans appel à la concurrence.

Mansour Elimane Kane, ministre de Transports, rappelle la nécessité de reconstruire totalement cet axe vital : « La ligne qu’on veut réhabiliter, Dakar-Bamako, a été inaugurée en 1923. Le trafic est réduit à un train tous les trois jours. Aujourd’hui, ce transport se fait par la route. C’est 254 camions par jour sur les routes du Sénégal. »

Le contrat engage les travaux de Dakar à Kidira, juste avant la frontière avec le Mali. L’investissement global est de 754 milliards de francs CFA. 15 % de ce montant sera exécuté par des entreprises du Sénégal, le reste par la Chine. Wai Wanzheng, le directeur général adjoint de la RCCI, se félicite de la signature avec le Sénégal, mais rappelle que le lancement du chantier dépend aussi de la signature avec la partie malienne : « Oui, c’est vrai que c’est lié aussi à la conclusion du contrat avec la partie malienne. Le contrat sera signé très prochainement, peut-être que ce sera la semaine prochaine. On attend juste la confirmation de la partie malienne. »

L’entreprise chinoise souhaite attaquer les travaux de cette ligne Dakar-Bamako dès le début de l’année 2016.


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

DAKAR | Public Transport



Gadiri said:


> *Dakar - AIBD *
> 
> Direct and omnibus train





Gadiri said:


> *PTB
> Petit Train Banlieu*
> 
> 
> ...





Gadiri said:


> *TER and PTB *
> TER 1450mm
> PTB 1000mm
> 
> ...



*Dry harbour in Tambacounda from new Senda port with new 1450mm railway from Dakar (TER service until Thies)*
*
Dakar Tambacounda 450km*


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

> *Liaison ferroviaire Dakar – Tambacounda + Hub logistique​*L'objectif général du projet est de contribuer au développement de réseaux de transport multimodal afin de favoriser le développement socio-économique des régions, ainsi que l’évacuation des minerais et la circulation des biens et des personnes à moindre coût dans tout le Sénégal.
> 
> Les objectifs spécifiques du projet :
> 
> ...


http://www.mittd.gouv.sn/fr/content/liaison-ferroviaire-dakar-–-tambacounda-hub-logistique


----------



## jonasry (Feb 6, 2011)

Finally, part of the Dakar *Train Express Régional (TER)* network has been inaugurated. The first section runs between the central railway station and Diamniadio in the eastern suburbs, with 14 stations in between. During the next phases the network will connect with the new international airport and further on. I'm not sure how this will affect the existing narrow gauge railway, that runs all the way to Bamako in Mali, but I think they have kept one track intact.


----------



## JLbxl (Apr 15, 2020)

e saviez-vous ? Le premier Train Express Régional d’Afrique de l’Ouest - réalisé en groupement par Eiffage - a été inauguré le 26 décembre 2021 par le président du Sénégal Macky Sall.

Il relie la capitale Dakar à la ville de Diamniadio, un parcours de 35 km réalisé en une vingtaine de minutes.

C’est la SETER (Société d’Exploitation du Train Express Régional), filiale de Keolis Group qui a pour mission d’assurer l’exploitation et la maintenance du TER.

Ce projet ambitieux a pour but de désengorger la capitale de ses bouchons tentaculaires en transportant 115 000 personnes par jour à travers 14 gares 

Cette première étape achevée, cap sur l’aéroport international de Dakar AIBD. Le groupe Eiffage, dans toutes ses composantes, va réaliser à partir de début 2022 la seconde phase de 18 km de double voies nouvelles.


















Eiffage Rail/ LinkedIn


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

Edited


----------

